# What type Router for Leigh



## ECRusch (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Fellow Wood Workers.

Can anyone please tell me which Router works best with a Leigh Dovetail jig?
I'd like to make dovetails up to 24" for chests and auch, and I'm searching for the best combination jig & router.
Also, which Dovetail jig is best, Leigh,Porter Cable,etc?



Thanks a bunch for the help. I appreciate it,
Eric
[email protected]


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Eric. Guess nobody wants to give that out since it might not be popular. For myself I have used Porter Cable or the Bosch for the Leigh DT jig...they both work well
Tour


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

From time to time we miss a post. The router that works best with any jig or fixture is the one you feel most comfortable operating. The controls are different between brands so you need to get as many as possible in your hands and feel how they work. As far as which jig is best? They all work. It is my opinion that the best dovetail jig is the one you do not buy!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with Mike - use the router that you're most comfortable with. Better yet, have two, one for the DT bit to cut tails, and one with the straight bit for the pins. You'll be making fine adjustments for cut depth, etc., as you dial in the fit, so changing bits can be a pain.

IMHO, the choice of jigs depends on what you want to do. If you need (almost) infinitely adjustable spacing, go for the Leigh or the new Porter-Cable OmniJig. If fixed spacing will suffice, go for the Porter-Cable 4200 series. I use the PC 4212 (12") version, and like it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI ECRusch

The best router for the dovetails is the one you have in your router table,if you have one if not you want a light router , you don't need a tank ( D9 Cat. ) to cut dovetails 

The best dovetail jig is the one you can use on the router table, many of them on the market place, I like the Katie but that's just me..

Many of the table top dovetail jigs have bit of a learning curve to get down then you need to do it all over again when you want to cut some more dovetails...the router table almost no setup just pop in the bit lock the stock in place and cut some dovetails 

http://www.katiejig.com/
http://www.gifkins.com.au/
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

=======








ECRusch said:


> Hi Fellow Wood Workers.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me which Router works best with a Leigh Dovetail jig?
> I'd like to make dovetails up to 24" for chests and auch, and I'm searching for the best combination jig & router.
> ...


----------



## howlandcc (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your thoughts on the routers with router dovetail jigs. Howlandcc


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

IMHO, the best router is the one you're most comfortable using hand held. A good 2 - 2 1/2hp router should be just fine. 
Unless of course you have the Katie Jig or OP EZ-link system. These are table use.


----------

